# New Dyna Glo Wide Body Vertical Offset



## loaf31 (Jan 16, 2016)

20160116_172356.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Jan 16, 2016






So my new Dyna Glo was delivered today and I immediately started on it.

I planned on a few minor mods (tape and silicone) but that is about it.













20160116_174056.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Jan 16, 2016






Got all of the pieces unboxed and laid out....The cooking chamber is HUGE.

The overall build went quick and was very easy.













20160116_190842.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Jan 16, 2016






Definitely won't be using all of the racks all of the time, but there is a TON of space available. I added nomex tape between the firebox and the smoke chamber, as well as to the firebox door.  I sealed the small gap between the firebox and smoke chamber with HT silicone, as well as tot he chimney and thermometer.













20160116_191424.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Jan 16, 2016






Finished product...Cannot wait to season this tomorrow afternoon and hopefully get the maiden smoke in next weekend.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks great. But take it outside first to season it.... (j/k ya).


----------



## carlo olivares (Feb 2, 2016)

nice i will be watching this thread. I've been eyeing that smoker.


----------



## loaf31 (Feb 2, 2016)

So this weekend was unseasonably warm in SW PA, after having 24" of snow the weekend before, so I decided it was time to season this bad boy. 













20160131_100952.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Feb 2, 2016






It looks like my mods (silicone and tape)  did the trick, no leaks. 

On Sunday it was time for the maiden voyage, started with a couple of racks of spare ribs that I trimmed St Louis Style. 













20160131_093501.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Feb 2, 2016






Just did a simple sweet and spicy rub.... Used the 3-2-1 method and this was the final product... 













20160131_155805.jpg



__ loaf31
__ Feb 2, 2016






They were delicious


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 2, 2016)

So what'cha doing for the SuperBowl?


----------



## aint4u2cme (Jul 19, 2017)

Mine just arrived yesterday.  How's yours holding up after a year and a half?


----------

